# Help with identifying Tenor aria.



## OldMetKid (Jan 12, 2019)

I've turned to this forum because I couldn't find an answer for this anywhere: In New York right now there's a station identification logo for PBS (WNET) that says 'Media with Impact' at the bottom left, and has a black and white picture of a spinning record playing a male tenor singing an aria. I want to know what the aria is and what opera its from, but I can't find anything. I've emailed the station to no avail, and can't find anything online. Does anyone know what this opera is? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

OldMetKid said:


> I've turned to this forum because I couldn't find an answer for this anywhere: In New York right now there's a station identification logo for PBS (WNET) that says 'Media with Impact' at the bottom left, and has a black and white picture of a spinning record playing a male tenor singing an aria. I want to know what the aria is and what opera its from, but I can't find anything. I've emailed the station to no avail, and can't find anything online. Does anyone know what this opera is? Thanks for any assistance.


Can you provide the link please.....


----------



## OldMetKid (Jan 12, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Can you provide the link please.....


I am unable to find any link or information, and that's why I am asking this forum, with the hope that someone who has seen this, possibly from the NY area, knows what I'm referring to. Its a very short Station Identification logo that is aired on PBS in the evening, and only about one phrase of the aria is heard. I can't even fully make out the words, but its Italian, and the melody sounds beautiful. Which is why I am on here with not much to go on, for a hope and prayer!

With that said, I turned down a live recital of La Favorite to hear the Met's Broadcast of Adriana Lecouvreur this afternoon. Hope I find something good!


----------



## BJSievert (Nov 9, 2020)

I've wondered, too, about that PBS - 13 "Media with Impact" station ID: old, old record-player and old, old recording. I wish they'd play a longer clip. Anyway, I can't be sure about the singer but the aria is from Mascagni's "Cavalleria Rusticana," and is "O, Lola," or "O, Lola c'hai di latti la cammisa." I think all the lyrics are in Sicilian, not Italian. Could be Caruso, who made so many recordings in that early 20th century period.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Good job there BJ!


----------

